# Creosote on Glass Doors



## Swamp Fox (Mar 2, 2006)

I've done a search to see how people are dealing with creosote on the glass doors of wood stoves and how best they tackle the problem.  I have in my posession the following:  Rutland Hearth & Grill Conditioning Glass Cleaner with Silicone; Rutland Fireplace Glass & Hearth Cleaner (non-corrosive Ultra-Cling Formula; Speedy White Hearth and Stove Biodegradable Cleaner; and The Chimney Sweeping Log Soot Out Glass & Surface Cleaner.  None of these are working very well.  I get the "baked on" filmy/foggy stuff and you can somewhat see through, and I get the baked on caked on dark black bumpy creosote.  Some of both come off with a lot of elbow grease, nylon scouring pad, tooth brush.  I can't believe the effort and time it takes to get the glass clean again.  I saw on here not to long ago that one of you said they use a razor blade to scrape it off.  Will using a razor blade (at a very low angle) to get the creosote off damage the glass, or possibly any coating that might be on the glass?  I experimented with a razor blade a little last night on one of the corners and it seem to be easier than anything I've used in the past.  Any opinions on if Easy-Off oven cleaner would work?  The manual only says to use a "Non-abrasive household cleaner."  Thanks!


----------



## bruce (Mar 2, 2006)

it should burn off,, turn the draft up and burn it hotter for a few


----------



## babalu87 (Mar 2, 2006)

Wet newspaper and ashes
I cant believe how well it works

HOT fires work too


----------



## elkimmeg (Mar 2, 2006)

my question to you is why you are getting this type of buildup?  Is the wood moist?
 Are there air leaks from the door or glass gaskets


----------



## tutu_sue (Mar 2, 2006)

I find Flitz is the bomb.  It also contains silicone.  First I wipe with a damp sponge to remove any ash and white powdery stuff and then Flitz with a dry paper towel in a circular motion.  Polish with another dry paper towel.  After a couple of cleanings with Flitz, i was able to clean the glass with just a damp towel.  I noticed the glass seems smoother and more clear each time I use the Flitz.  Cleaner than new!!


----------



## Mike Wilson (Mar 2, 2006)

Flitz and ceramic glass would not be my preferred combination.  Yes, I know it would work, but long term...  I'd steer away from that combination, seriously.

-- Mike


----------



## warren88 (Mar 2, 2006)

A light touch with 00 steel wool works just fine for me. Been using it for over 12 years on the same Lopi Answer door with no  scratching  of glass.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Mar 2, 2006)

Not an expert here, but seems like maybe wood is not seasoned and you are burning too low or cranked down too low. Also, have you checked your door gasket for leaks? I burn daily, although not 24 hours per day as I don't get the fire going again right away in the morning it more like late morning mid afternoon before we get started up again. We have a Lopi Freedom. Even when I crank down at night, so long as the wood is seasoned and I have the proper build up of hot coals, it's normally just a quick wipe with newspaper to clear up any film that is left in the morning or I can get rid of it by running a hot fire as well during that initial start up. It is only when I crank down at night and there is something in there that is not well seasoned that I get any build up on my glass. Even then, a quick spray or two of Speedy White will remove the tough stuff.

Again, not an expert, but I'd be concerned about the build up in your chimney as I look at the glass door as a monitor of how well I am burning. If it's fairly clean, just filmy, when I get up the next morning, I know I am right in the ball park of where I should be. But if you've got lots of build up on your glass, think of what you can't see up inside your chimney.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Mar 2, 2006)

Do we know if this stove has a airwash? some of the older models out there will never stay clean.


----------



## ERPARKER (Mar 2, 2006)

warren88 said:
			
		

> A light touch with 00 steel wool works just fine for me. Been using it for over 12 years on the same Lopi Answer door with no  scratching  of glass.



Same here.  I've been using fine steel wool in combination with the Rutland Glass Cleaner - for anything that remains after a good hot fire.  The creosote comes right off.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Mar 2, 2006)

One note to hearthstone users, the glass in your stove has a IR coating on the inside surface. I would be carefull using anything but ceramic glass cleaner on it.


----------



## Rob From Wisconsin (Mar 2, 2006)

Don't use Oven Cleaners. The "In-Laws" used it once,
and it actually ate through the door gasket in spots.

Rob


----------



## Rob From Wisconsin (Mar 2, 2006)

babalu87 said:
			
		

> Wet newspaper and ashes
> I cant believe how well it works
> 
> HOT fires work too


Interesting...
Sometimes there are areas of ash build-up when my
door gets dirty, and when you wipe-away the ash-covered
areas, clean spots develope w/ little effort....
Any problems w/ scratching???

Rob


----------



## Marcus (Mar 2, 2006)

I found if I get it while it is fresh that just a wet paper towel works fine.


----------



## Hillbilly (Mar 2, 2006)

Try Dawn Power Dissolver made by Proctor Gamble. Spray it on the glass, let it sit for about 15-20 minutes, wipe off with paper towel. Works great for the tough build up.

Terry


----------



## CK-1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Long as I start a small fire with kindling and add bigger woods later, I get nothing on the glass.    If I do, it burns away during long burns..


----------



## OldSnipe (Mar 2, 2006)

Rob From Wisconsin said:
			
		

> Don't use Oven Cleaners. The "In-Laws" used it once,
> and it actually ate through the door gasket in spots.
> 
> Rob



I use Easy Off oven cleaner once or twice a year on the stubborn spots that seem to grow.  Clean it while the glass is still warm after shutdown.  I wouldn't make a habit of it. but it works on my old Glowking pellet stove.

Neighbor claims that it will cause irreparable harm but since he told me that he has had a chimney fire, a heart attack and his wife divorced him.  Me, I haven't had any of those problems.


----------



## Mo Heat (Mar 2, 2006)

OldSnipe said:
			
		

> Neighbor claims that it will cause irreparable harm but since he told me that he has had a chimney fire, a heart attack and his wife divorced him.  Me, I haven't had any of those problems.



That's funny , but alarming if true  :down: ...

Cat stove glass: My cat stove tends to put about 80% of any soot or creosote onto the glass when I first fire it up. If I'm careful getting things going without producing too much smoke (using top down method, top down modified, hot kindle, etc.), and don't fire too low (this is always tempting with a cat when temps are warmer, but the glass is likely much dirtier than the chimney, so probably no worry there), then the glass tends to stay cleaner than if I throw together an ad hoc fire without paying much attention.

If the glass is dirtying up at start-up, you might just need to try a different start up method. If it gets dirty during an overnight burn, try burning a bit hotter if possible. If it gets dirty even when you are burning full tilt and starting your kindling clean, your door gasket may be leaking, your wood may be wet(ish), your door may not be 'air washing' effectively (design, obstruction, etc.), or your draft might be weak.

If you can raise the thermostat and burn it off, you have your answer.

Lots of things to consider.


----------



## Todd (Mar 2, 2006)

Boy am I glad I don't have this problem anymore! Iv'e had my new stove for 3 weeks and the glass stays spotless no matter how I burn it.

My old stove glass always cleaned up good with windex.


----------



## Sandor (Mar 2, 2006)

Ya have to wonder. If the glass is mucked up, what does the chimney look like?

Have friends with an insert, and the glass is black. No liner, poor draft, lousy fires.

When I burnt a Regency, I used a product called Fireview, and it worked great. Now that I burn a Woodstock, I have no issues.

The womens VC Resolute Acclaim needs the Windex treatment every few weeks. Nothing major, nice stove. Any more buildup then that, there are problems.


----------



## Rhone (Mar 3, 2006)

I've tried a lot of things, and the only thing that I've found works with success is the Rutland Hearth & Grill Glass Cleaner.  It is in a totally different category over the other products I've tried.  

Put some of that on a paper towel, use A LOT of elbow grease, and it actually comes off much easier than anything else I've tried.  There is no magic, no matter what it's not like you just put it on, wait 3 minutes, and then just wipe it off.  That carbon desposit always needs some serious elbow grease.  At least the thin areas clean up easily, the medium thickness needs a some elbow grease, and the thick areas are always very difficult even with the Rutland Polish.  But, it cut the cleaning of my glass down to about 15-20 minutes where previously I was over an hour.  When I get a good fire going and it's cleaned some of the carbon deposits, a quick cleaning with the polish is usually all it takes except for the extreme edges of my glass.  I leave that for spring time and just leave them thick black.  Going for total clean is just not a battle worth fighting IMHO as the very edges always turn just as black again in a few days.


----------



## ERPARKER (Mar 3, 2006)

Sandor said:
			
		

> Ya have to wonder. If the glass is mucked up, what does the chimney look like?



Question for the experienced burners:  How well does creosote build-up in the firebox, that you can see, reflect the build-up in the flue, that you can't see?  My firebox is clean and I have very little build-up on my glass.  Is this a strong indication that my flue is relatively clean as well?  I'm not going to skip a post-season cleaning but, as someone else mentioned, I'd sleep a little better.


----------



## Rob From Wisconsin (Mar 3, 2006)

Rob From Wisconsin said:
			
		

> babalu87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gave it a try myself, and it works great!!
Better than the Rutland stuff I always use!!
Requires hardly less elbow grease to clean glass.
I'm sold on it for now.....


----------



## the_guad (Mar 3, 2006)

I use a trick that I learned for my car.  I call it wall papering:

Get paper towels and wet them with stove glass cleaner (brand of your choice)

Stick them to window strip by strip

Continue to do this till you've covered the window with the wetted paper towels

Once the window is completely covered rewet them and wait a few minutes

Before the paper dries out remove the towels and wipe away excess buildup

Burn a nice hot fire so this doesn't happen and make sure your gasket seals  well.


----------



## Woodburner (Mar 3, 2006)

Note to HearthStone owners...the IR coating is on the outside, not the inside!  I use wet soggy newspapers and ashes when the glass needs to be cleaned. Usually about 2 times a year.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Mar 3, 2006)

Woodburner said:
			
		

> Note to HearthStone owners...the IR coating is on the outside, not the inside!  I use wet soggy newspapers and ashes when the glass needs to be cleaned. Usually about 2 times a year.



I stand corrected, good call.


----------



## Todd (Mar 4, 2006)

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> Woodburner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the heck is "IR" coating? Now I'm worried that my glass was put on the wrong way when I replaced my glass gaskets!


----------



## Shane (Mar 4, 2006)

> Question for the experienced burners:  How well does creosote build-up in the firebox, that you can see, reflect the build-up in the flue, that you can’t see?  My firebox is clean and I have very little build-up on my glass.  Is this a strong indication that my flue is relatively clean as well?  I’m not going to skip a post-season cleaning but, as someone else mentioned, I’d sleep a little better.



You can tell somewhat from the firebox, usually if a  person burns too low a temp the firebox is just as coated with 3rd degree as the chimney.  Normal usage though in my opininon requires looking at the flue only to determine the extent of build up.  I usually check from both sides too.  Sometimes I run into a flue with more build up towards the bottom than the top and vice versa.  I also agree that Rutland is one of the best glass cleaners out there.  Speedy white is good too it takes a little more scrubbing but its' good to wipe down the entire stove hearth and I can personally vouch for the fact that Speedy White will remove roof tar from baby blue carpet.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Mar 4, 2006)

Todd said:
			
		

> MountainStoveGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infrared
Its a coating that hearthstone uses to reflect more heat back into the firebox to get more complete combustion, i think it also helps keep the glass clean because my glass usually only collect ash.


----------



## wingnut (Mar 4, 2006)

I have been using the Rutland glass cleaner with silicone. It is thicker than the regular Rutland cleaner kind of cream like. I use a small amount on a damp 3x4 cheap kitchen sponge works very well, after I go over it once I rinse the sponge out in the sink and then wipe it off one mote time with the clean sponge for super clean glass. I keep a small decorative can off to the side with the cleaner and sponge in it so I always know were its at.. Also this is VERY IMPORTANT keep a supply of the cheap throw away vinyl or latex gloves on hand this stuff is harsh on the skin, your finger tips will be cracked and sore in no time if not (boy do I know that) Had to steal my wife's good hand cream for a week to make that right again!! I just use one glove on my right hand when I clean it now and a heavy glove on the other hand to hold the door if its to hot.


----------



## Redge (Mar 6, 2006)

I had the same problem till I found Imperial Clear Flame glass cleaner.  I put it on let it set for a minute and it wips right off.


----------



## WarmGuy (Mar 6, 2006)

I use paper towel and water with ashes, followed by windex.  Funny thing, sometimes it works like magic, other times I need elbow grease.  Sometimes I don't need the ashes at all.  The water works better than Windex, and I use the windex to remove the streaks.

I used to use oven cleaner -- that's bad stuff!  If you have any overspray, it will take off the black stove paint.


----------



## the_guad (Mar 9, 2006)

Alright, I'm converted.  I will now use ash instead of stove cleaner.  It works perfectly to get the baked on grit off.  I don't mind streaks so I don't bother with Windex or anything.


----------



## rvbarkley (Mar 12, 2006)

I've been using "cheap" oven cleaner for several years with no problems. If you get a little overspray on the painted surfaces and leave it, it will lift the paint but not if you wipe it off.  I spray it on wait a minute or two then wipe off with paper towels, usually takes a second application on tougher spots. Has done no harm to glass or gaskets.


----------

